# FOR FUN



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Well the non-P scientific always gets my brain working overtime on id's for some serious oddball fish, etc...(so here is one to make their heads hurt..







)

What is this one gang.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ouch.... not a coral but it does have a black head.... Let me think it over...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

unless this is a trick i think its a Nelsons milk snake.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mexican Milk Snake. _Lampropeltis triangulum annulata_?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This was an in situ shot taken by a freind in the feild..and Kory you are on the right track...and no not a nelsoni...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

New Mexico Milk Snake _Lampropeltis triangulum celaenops_?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lampropeltis triangulum campbelli?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I was thinking _Lampropeltis triangulum amaura_


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Are you all ready for an answer or should I give it a little while longer...?

(Kory...you are so almost there, remember 1+1=2)


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

is it a guatemalan milk snake or a pueblan milk snake


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

_Lampropeltis triangulum campbelli_


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Lampropeltis triangulum elapsoides 
Scarlet Kingsnake


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok...nope not campelli, and not a scarlet gang...Kory your first two guesses combined are correct...(henceforth the 1+1=2 hint) It is a naturally occuring intergrade between the Mexican milk, and New mexican milk.....

I think I will find you another one to work on gang,,you have done so well....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have no idea what that is, but i will find a weird snake if you like.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Ok...nope not campelli, and not a scarlet gang...Kory your first two guesses combined are correct...(henceforth the 1+1=2 hint) It is a naturally occuring intergrade between the Mexican milk, and New mexican milk.....
> 
> I think I will find you another one to work on gang,,you have done so well....


 You cheat croc.

Is the next one Northern Pacific Rattlesnake - _C. viridis oreganus_?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It wouldn't be so much fun if it were easy...









Nope not an oreganus....


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Great basin rattler, Crotalus viridis lutosus ???


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

not a lutosus....in fact not any of the snakes formerly known as viridis subspecies...


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

ok then Im gonna go with Western Massasauga, Sistrurus catenatus tergeminus


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Now you are in the ball-park....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

S. catenatus edwardsii?

Was this pic taken in the wild?
Looks different from one though, Maybe it's the small pic.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> S. catenatus edwardsii?
> 
> Was this pic taken in the wild?
> Looks different from one though, Maybe it's the small pic.


And Poly nails it!

Yes in situ shot..actually the pic is small, but the snake was one of the largest males you could ever see....big old male....gotta love it when they are far enough out of reach of man that they get to be old!


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

mexican milk sHake


----------

